
Kingston announces 1 TB USB 3.0 Flash drive - clicks
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/07/kingston-1tb-flash-drive?
======
clicks
Jeff Atwood recently wrote about how fast USB 3 flash discs feel --
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/11/a-ssd-in-your-
pocke...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/11/a-ssd-in-your-pocket.html)

I just want to say, that after trying it out for myself... it really does feel
really different. I'm used to backing up 10 gigs of data at times... what I
would ordinarily get up and do something for to wait it out now takes
literally 10 seconds or so. Everyone I know who deals with big data (well, in
orders of gigs -- not going beyond 5 TB or so :)) has similar sentiments about
how fast USB 3.0 flash discs feel.

------
gcb0
got a few verbatim usb3

measuring it on a usb3 host, they have a write buffer for the first 100mb or
so... i can write to them at 90Mb/s... but after that, i got a stable 7Mb/s.
and i bet this is the standard for all brands.

reading is fine all the way at ~95Mb/s

that said, my HTPC runs off two of those drives in a USB2 port and it's fine.

edit: regarding the coding horror link, i would never base my drive speed test
on windows 8 copy dialog...

